# 35th Annual Tippecanoe Steam & Gas Power Show



## DougM (Sep 19, 2010)

The 35th annual Tippecanoe Steam and Gas Power show will be held on August 1, 2015 from 8am to 4pm at the Tippecanoe Amphitheater located at 4449 State Road 43 North West Lafayette Indiana. Free Admission. Antique tractors, gas engines, garden tractors, cars, and trucks. Harvesting of oats, baling, plowing, sawmill, and tractor skill games. Kiddie tractor pull at 12:30 pm. Proof of insurance required for golf carts. Visit www.tsgpai.org. Membership not required for exhibitors.


----------

